# What breed?



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey

This is Rupert he's 5 months old, he's a rescue dog so i'm just wondering what breed you guys think he is?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

oh, Id say whippet with either lab or staffie in there somewhere!!?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah I agree, I see whippet and staffie, possibly some collie too.
Very cute dog 

x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with the above - lab/collie/whippet


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I see lab/collie in him


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

maybe a bit of patterdale


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

id say JRT with possibly a whippet


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Classic collie pose in that first pic. Lab/collie/whippet


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

:| sorry but i see stray i have just ditto female roaming in our streets


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

not a clue, just wanted to say what a handsome boy he is


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> not a clue, just wanted to say what a handsome boy he is


hehe, he sure is


----------

